# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Geestige bacteriën

## evitalien

Kan voeding onze geest beïnvloeden? Ja zeker! Iedereen kent het verschijnsel emotie eten wel. We gaan iets lekkers (en meestal ongezonds) eten, zodat we ons (tijdelijk) weer wat beter gaan voelen. Suiker heeft een effect op de serotonine spiegel in het bloed. Serotonine is het gelukshormoon. Toch wil ik het nu niet hebben over de relatie suiker en serotonine. Deze blog gaat over de darmbacteriën. Nieuw onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat het eten van voeding rijk aan suiker en vet de groei van (slechte) darmbacteriën bevordert. Deze bacteriën produceren gifstoffen, die een negatieve invloed hebben op het brein.

*Mentale gezondheid*

Wetenschappers over de hele wereld verrichten onderzoek naar de onderliggende oorzaken van psychische ziekten. Recent blijkt uit onderzoek dat de bacteriën die in onze darm leven, een grote rol spelen bij onze geestelijke gezondheid. Karen Madsen is een van deze wetenschappers, werkzaam aan de Universiteit van Alberta (Canada). Zij verricht onderzoek naar de verschillende types dambacteriën en welke invloed zij hebben op ons gedrag. In de communicatie tussen de darm en het brein speelt de nervus Vagus (een zenuwbaan) de hoofdrol.

Lees verder: http://www.evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=610

----------

